# Was mache ich mit einem HP THIN Client T5545 ?



## PowerJulia (1. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier im Keller einen HP THIN Client T5545 gefunden. 
Was fängt man mit so einem Ding ? Als USB NAT verwenden ?
Zum Abspielen von Videos hat das Ding zu wenig Leistung. 
Da ist auch ein HP ThinPro Betriebsystem drauf.
Kann ich das Runterwerfen und ein Win7 Starter drauf machen ?
 Also ich frage mich die ganze Zeit wie ich dem HP THIN Client noch einen "Sinn" geben kann ohne große Serverlandschaft ?

Einer eine Idee ?

HP Thin Client T5545 Nettop - Datenblatt - Preisvergleich - PC-WELT

Also als WLAN Radio vielleicht mmhh hat ja kein WLAN also als IP CABEL MP3 Radio .... XD

Hat jemand einen Tipp ob ich auf so ein Gerät überhaupt einen anderes BS drauf bekommen kann ? 

Vielen Dank für ein paar Kommentare .

Oder doch zu Ebay ....


----------



## fotoman (2. August 2012)

PowerJulia schrieb:


> Kann ich das Runterwerfen und ein Win7 Starter drauf machen ?


Wenn Du das auf 512 MB Flash-Speicher zusammenquetschen kannst, dann vieleicht.



PowerJulia schrieb:


> Also ich frage mich die ganze Zeit wie ich dem HP THIN Client noch einen "Sinn" geben kann ohne große Serverlandschaft ?


M.M. nach garnicht, dafür ist er auch nicht gedacht.

Nachdem das Teil Firefox und eine JRE hat, kannst Du natürlich jegliches JAVA-Programm damit laufen lassen. Ob sich das lokal, per USB-Stick oder doch nur von einem Webserver abrufen lässt, musst Du halt ausprobieren. Als reine Surfstation auf alten Seiten (Flash wird er wohl nicht haben) ist er vieleicht noch zu gebrauchen.

Und falls RDesktop mit "RDP-Client" gleich zu setzen ist, dann kannst Du ihn noch als Remote-Client für Dein Windows verwenden (wenn Du XP oder Win7 >= Pro hast).



PowerJulia schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp ob ich auf so ein Gerät überhaupt einen anderes BS drauf bekommen kann ?


Vieleicht kannst Du per Netboot irgedwas anderes laufen lassen. Mit 512 MB Ram macht das aber auch nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2012)

512 mb Ram sind doch mehr als genug, Debian mit LXDE drauf und los gehts.Ich würde es als Musikplayer oder NAS nutzen.Es wäre empfehlenswert den Speicher zu erweitern, ist meistens eine CF Karte.
Ich wurde gleich 8GB nehmen.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2012)

Die vermutlich sinnvollste Lösung wäre es das Teil mit einem geeigneten OS als NAS einzusetzen; HDDs kann man ja über USB anhängen.


----------

